# Disque dur Invisible sur iMac G5 Isight



## ragdoll (13 Août 2006)

Il ne demarre plus sur le systeme...
Il demarre bien en boutant sur un CD (Techtool ou utilitaire disque) mais il ne trouve pas de volume
Donc impossible de réparer

Je voulais donc l'ouvrir pour checker les connections voir de changer le disque mais l'ouverture est impossible (different du IMac G5 sans Isight)

Comment réparer ce disque?
Comment ouvrir l'iMac?

Merci


----------



## crusty (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

as tu trouvez la cause de ton problème?!

merci




ragdoll a dit:


> Il ne demarre plus sur le systeme...
> Il demarre bien en boutant sur un CD (Techtool ou utilitaire disque) mais il ne trouve pas de volume
> Donc impossible de réparer
> 
> ...


----------



## lamidenis (28 Janvier 2008)

crusty a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> as tu trouvez la cause de ton problème?!
> 
> merci



Oui c'est vrai tiens, depuis le temps ?!


----------

